# small wood stove



## NWMO (Sep 14, 2008)

Good eveing all,

I am looking for advice on small wood stoves like the one below.







I gather this is one of the least expensive and most available stoves around.  Obviosly the economy model.  My wife and I like this style of stove and are trying to heat a room addition that is around 500 sf.  Central heat for the house is a longwood furnace so we cut and burn quite a little wood through the winter.  We are looking for something of rustic character that will make this room cozy and inviting.  I will install the stove pipe and chimney myself, so good directions are a plus.  I don't particularly like the draft set up on this unit.  I looked at one at westlake the other day with the draft set up on the door, spins on a bolt.  Seems like that would provide much better control.  This addition has a ceramic tile over concrete floor and pine wood walls.  Any help is appreciated.

What brand names should I look for to compare to the Vogelzang?

Chris


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 14, 2008)

Dont compare anything to it. Push that thought aside and look at Morso /Jotul ect...
To burn safely in your home. The others will hopefully chime in.  Welcome to the forum. Night night.
CHEERS N of 60


----------



## potter (Sep 14, 2008)

Small Jotuls have similar size shape with glass......


----------



## Cazimere (Sep 14, 2008)

Or even a small Century wood stove from Lowes or Home Depot : )
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 14, 2008)

As I understand it, Vogelzangs are pretty poor stoves.  Ineffecient and cheaply made.  If you're looking for a rustic looking older box stove, try to get one of these used:

http://nh.craigslist.org/hsh/839725219.html

I think I am in love with this stove.  

Better yet, go find a nice EPA approved Englander 13NC if you want inexpensive and effecient.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a stove like that in my house it was cool but  you will get tiered of fulling it with wood .  I love the old jotuls  . You would burn half the wood and get twice the heat out of it.   Much longer burn time  You would be better off spending a few more bucks.


----------



## NWMO (Sep 14, 2008)

Caz said:
			
		

> Or even a small Century wood stove from Lowes or Home Depot : )
> http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber



Thanks for the replies,

We are hoping to do the whole thing for under $800 (material).  Don't know if that is possible or not.  We are vasilating on a glass door.  I was initially opposed because I like the idea of the older look, but it would be nice to stand in the kitchen and see a fire burning in the tub room, inviting.  The Century certainly appears affordable, anybody here using similar stove to the one linked?  Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## InTheRockies (Sep 14, 2008)

You can get a better stove that is EPA compliant within your price range.  I just replaced my old beast of a stove with a new Century wood stove rated to heat 1500 sq. ft.  I also bought the optional blower kit.  I did my own install, but my total price was just under $900 with new stove pipe.  (Granted, I didn't need a lot of stove pipe because it connects to a masonry chimney.  If you don't have an existing masonry chimney to feed in to, budget for pipe, which will cost more than you'd probably expect.)  I got my stove at the Ace hardware in a nearby town.  If you live near big box stores, look at the Englander, too.  In the long run, you'll be happier and safer with a better quality stove, plus you'll probably need less wood.

With respect to the specific stove in your post, you may have already checked it out on Northern Tool's website.  If so, ignore this link.  Here's a link to the product reviews on that site.  http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_346054_346054  I don't know if this stove is UL rated, I'd check with your homeowners insurance to make sure you won't have any insurance problems before buying and installing it.


----------



## fossil (Sep 14, 2008)

NWMO said:
			
		

> ...The Century certainly appears affordable, anybody here using similar stove to the one linked?



Not exactly, but I have a small EPA-rated Century stove in my workshop which I like very much.  I'd shy away from that cast Vogelzang because of their reputation and because of the minimum required clearances to combustibles.  Absent any sort of shielding, I think that stove has to be 36" away from the nearest combustible material...that's a big footprint for a little stove.  Rick


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 13, 2008)

I run the small Century.  I picked it up a few years ago at Lowes during their 50% off sale and the stove was $242 after taxes if I remember right.

I put my complete set up, hearth, chimney and stove in for just over $1K.  The stove has been a good stove.  

The only worry I have is Century is owned by Majestic which I believe owns VC.  VC is coming out of bankruptcy proceedings.

If given the chance again I'd probably pick up an Englander.  The company appears to be on a more sound footing.  I believe they have the ability to hook up an outside air kit also.

Matt


----------



## Valhalla (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Missouri,

Try to plan for the long term for any wood stove that you install in your home. Number one for safety and then for the investment in your most valuable asset. A cheap stove may also look like a deal, but be very disappointing in performance and durability. 

Choose wisely.


----------



## drewboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought that exact Vogelzang model from a friend 2 seasons ago (my first year burning wood) and I knew shortly after that I had made a mistake.

  It would take off and burn uncontrollably at times, even with the damper adjusted down- it would just suck air like a jet and on a windy day- forget it !

  I replaced all the gaskets on the door and resealed the stove but it didn't really make a difference, I now own a small epa cert. (yes I checked my paperwork and the
    tag on the back of the stove) and I love it, Never had a scary moment.

  That's my story, I'm not trying to slam any stove companies but I would never leave that thing going and leave my house...

  Hope this was informative for you


----------



## madrone (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to come in with the "don't" crowd. This thing _might_ be suitable for a shop or detached garage, but not long-term use in the house. Emergency heating only. Pay just a little more now and save a bunch in wood, headaches, and safety over the long term.


----------



## tbuff (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,

    Check out Jotul's web site(www.jotul.com) the have  few smaller stoves that are pretty nice. Check out the Jotul f602, Jotul f118 "Black Bear" and the Jotul f100 Nordic QT. Retail the F602 is around $850(in NJ that is) and the QT is around $1100. I was considering one of these stoves befor choosing the one I bought. Good Luck.


          Tom


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2008)

Comparing the cheap Voglezang box stove to an equivalent box stove is like comparing a Yugo to a Volvo. They are two different animals. As noted, the Vzang box stove at best is hard to control. The castings are rough and inconsistent. Don't get this stove for your house. You can do better and without a doubt much safer. Try looking for a used Jotul 602 or Morso 2B in good condition if the budget is tight.


----------

